# Greenhouse Pollination Question



## Bud Dingler (Feb 8, 2008)

most often honeybees get trapped in the plastic ceiling heading to the sunlight and get baked. 

most greenhouses use bumble bees instead. also lots of chems used in many greenhouses


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Bud is correct. Honeybees will not work inside green house. Bumble bees needed inside. I have a friend that runs tomatoes in his greenhouse and he uses bumble bees.


----------



## beemused (May 25, 2008)

Are there suppliers for bumble bees or do I need to find a nest and transplant them? I remember seeing them entering their nests in the ground but can't recall the exact locations. 

Bruce


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Bruce

Most of the bumbles you see in early spring are queens, as they are the only ones to hibernate during the winter. Catch the queens and convince them they want a "new" home, an your in business. I have seen a large number of the large bumbles this year, saved one from the girls.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Greenhouses often use electric bees (vibrating wands) for pollination too. I think bumblebees are supposed to be cheaper because you don't have the labor involved.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

beemused said:


> Are there suppliers for bumble bees or do I need to find a nest and transplant them? I remember seeing them entering their nests in the ground but can't recall the exact locations.
> 
> Bruce


Yes there are suppliers for bumble bee hives. They come in a small cardboard box with food inside.

B Class Bumblebee Hive, Each

$125.00


Item is only available in the Continental USA.There are three sizes of hive currently available. Greenhouses from 5,000 to 15,000 sq. ft. should purchase a Class "B" Hive, and expect to get 6 to 8 weeks of service from it.
Growers with greenhouses less than 5,000 sq. ft. should purchase a Class "C" hive, and expect to get 3 to 5 weeks of service from it. Growers with 15,000 to half an acre of greenhouse should purchase a Class "A" Hive and expect to get 10 to 12 weeks of service from it.
**Note: Hives should be ordered by Thursday for delivery the following week. They should be ordered once flowers on the first cluster are opening on most of the plants in the greenhouse.

www.cropking.com


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

yes... bumblebees. 

justgojumpit


----------



## Bud Dingler (Feb 8, 2008)

many bumble bees have been imported from outside the usa and brought a new kind of nosema or disease that reportedly wiped out 1 or 2 western varieties of apis bombus. 

consider checking the source first.


----------

